# Would you go on a blind date with a blind guy/girl?



## Entr0py (Oct 20, 2010)

Lol I accidentally answered that I am a girl xD. 

Ofc I would go with a blind girl... Bigger problem would be the fact that the date is 'blind'. 

This may sound really corny and all. But I fall in love with the persons personality. The looks are very important to me, dont get me wrong, but I wouldn't even go on a date with a supermodel if I knew she was stupid/boring/etc.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Omg. I just realized I've done a blind date. I totally forgot. I would never do it again!!!!!!! I would rather just meet people in school where you kind of already know them. Blind dates are too BLAH. I enjoy understanding people and blind dates kind of block that for me.


----------



## Maverick45 (Dec 30, 2010)

I wouldnt have a problem with it, but it would really suck If we ever went sight seeing.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

You could tell her what you see and make it interesting.


----------



## HerSquirreliness (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, sightseeing can be fun even if your eyes do not function normally. Even though I am lucky to have what eyesight I do have, there are things that I still miss and where someone else's commentary would be nice (but not necessary). My boyfriend is fully sighted and he drives most people nuts because he often comments on people/things aloud and is very entertaining at it. It helps make the world more interesting because I often find myself retreating into my head if I'm alone in public.

Also, not all blind/visually impaired persons need to be taken care of. Some of us are admirably independent and others, myself included, are in the process of learning to be so (or close). I really feel it is important that people be aware of the fact that there quite a few differently-abled people out there that can be and are self-sufficient. I really think that our society does not encourage disabled persons to be independent enough.


----------



## dealuna (Jan 27, 2011)

micknn said:


> Would you or have you ...?
> Your poll should ask if the survey-ee ever has dated a blind person.
> 
> My answer to your poll could be considered inaccurate due to the fact that I did go on a week long blind date with a "blind date." I wouldn't have missed it for the world.


Same here. I've gone on a blind date with a blind guy. His parents had to do the initial correspondence with me via email. He flew in from a different country to go out with me. He teaches special needs in a university in his home country.



Maverick45 said:


> I wouldnt have a problem with it, but it would really suck If we ever went sight seeing.


Wasn't a problem for us. There were too many concerns: He was blind, he hardly knew English, it was his first time in the country, he was built like a football player making me an ant in comparison which was problematic in case he tripped and fell, his only relative in the country to look after him was a cousin who had to look after kids of her own.

Being the hostess, I toured him and we went "sight-seeing" in a way a blind and a seeing person does. I described what I saw in plain English, he entered the words into his Braille laptop, and it translated the words for him in his language.

He was extremely polite, being from a very traditional family. Understood my job as we were in similar fields, but I borrowed several pages from his book. Who else would be a master at patience and empathy but special needs teachers?

I didn't sense any pride in the "don't-treat-me-like-an-invalid" sort, nor in the "poor-me-will-you be-my nurse-for-life" sort, as he still let me walk ahead in doors and seated me at tables yet was open about his limitations.

Plus, he tried to feed me whenever we ate out. Somehow he didn't miss my mouth. Perhaps following the scent of garlic? :crazy:

Most inspiring and educational 3 months of my life.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I went on a blind date once. He was a ridiculously intelligent and intimidating self-proclaimed ENTP, but I think more of an INTP in reality. He was very stoic and serious and not really my type because I was so scared of him. He had his degree in architecture, but was also an accomplished photographer, _and_ also had a bachelor's in psychology. He was throwing words like "dichotomy" and "vacillate" around in casual conversation and I was just staring at him, nodding... I don't think I'm gonna do the blind date thing again. It was terrifying. :mellow:


----------



## dealuna (Jan 27, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> ... He had his degree in architecture, but was also an accomplished photographer, _and_ also had a bachelor's in psychology. He was throwing words like "dichotomy" and "vacillate" around in casual conversation and I was just staring at him, nodding... I don't think I'm gonna do the blind date thing again. It was terrifying. :mellow:


He wasn't blind then?  Only the date was... :wink:


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

dealuna said:


> He wasn't blind then?  Only the date was... :wink:


Oh my god. I'm an idiot. This is why I need to read thread titles all the way through before posting.

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

If it's a blind date, how would you know the other person is blind before going on it? I mean I guess usually a blind date is set up from a friend who would inform you? I don't know, I have never been on and will never go on a blind date. Now if you were to ask simply would I date a blind person? The answer would be I don't know, I would have to be in the situation, I wouldn't be closed to the idea.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

Depends on who is setting it up. If I can trust their intentions (as in, they're not doing it for a joke/ just being jerkasses), then sure.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

I honestly don't think I would. And I'm not trying to be mean.
I'm a pretty visual person, and also very quiet. I don't talk much.
I believe actions speak louder than words.
So I think we're going to have a communication challenge.
I'm thinking that Inuitives would have a better advantage than me.

Besides that, I'm a girl. And if my guy is blind, and I have kids, I sure have to have a lot of faith for things to work out.
Hopefully no big accidents occur. And me driving, paying the bills, etc.. It probably will work, but I have to really really like him. I doubt it will happen.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

no, I would rather be dating someone I already know.

Oh shit, mis-interpreted the point of the thread. If the woman was blind? It would really depend. I'd try it but I really honestly would have no clue. Communication would be a challenge though, thats for sure BUT at least she wouldn't get put off by the scowl I have on my face constantly, even if I was happy, so that right there would be a potential positive.


----------



## vellocent (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a blindness having to do with neurons, so why not date a physically blind person.


----------



## A Little Fall of Rain (Feb 17, 2011)

I only said that I would feel uncomfortable, because I would feel uncomfortable on a blind date with pretty much ANYONE. :blushed: I prefer knowing people before I go on dates with them. If I knew the blind guy in person beforehand, then I wouldn't feel so uncomfortable. 

Oh, and I completed your survey  

Hope it helped your research.


----------



## Noe (Feb 17, 2011)

I've actually always wanted to. I kind of have a thing for blind guys.


----------



## aidin36 (Nov 16, 2010)

It depends on what kind of person she is. But I'm sure I'm not gonna reject her just because she's blind.


----------

